# Bentyl with OTC meds? New and many q's



## mandymorris44 (Jan 26, 2008)

I was just diagnosed with IBS and have a prescription for Bentyl that says take 1 pill twice daily - the doctor said to take it "as needed". I guess that means when having a flare up - not all the time? Can someone confirm?Also, is it ok to take either a Pepto Bismol or something like that along with the Bentyl, or is that considered an antacid that you shouldn't take with the prescribed meds? If ok, what do you find helps most to calm the cramping, etc.? Will the Bentyl help control the diarrhea and make things more normal again?Am not real sure how to proceed, when I need to take the meds or not, what I can take with it, and when not having a flare up if I can have a regular diet or what? I'm 53 and have not had any problems like this until the last 6 months. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi welcome to the siteBentyl is an antispasmodic (http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/dicyc.htm) -- so I'm assuming that when you have a flare up you'd have considerable pain. Taking as needed means whenever your belly is painful because of your IBS, you can take it. And don't take any if you're not in pain.Sorry I've never taken Popto Bismol, so I don't know the answer to your second question. If you're in doubt, please do call your dr/nurse or pharmacist -- the pharmacist phone # is usually on the paper bag of your prescription somewhere. They are very knowledgeable about which medicine can go with which -- or you could read the drug description in the link above and see if there's anything said there. Always check with your dr/pharmacist before combining meds.How quick and/or to what extent you'll be "normal" is highly individual -- you'll probably need to take the meds and then eliminate your trigger foods and experiment a bit on what you can eat etc . Please do feel free to take a look at the forums of this site -- we have forums on diet, prescription Meds, OTC remedies, hynotherapy, coping strategies, etc etc. -- just scroll down the main page and they're all there a warm welcome againa dn hope you'll find some more useful info.Cherrie


----------

